# java.security.MessageDigest (für ME?)



## dermatthes (7. Apr 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche das Gegenstück zu java.security.MessageDigest für J2ME.
(Brauche einen MD5 oder SHA-Algorythmus).

Würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte 

Grüße,
  Matthias


----------



## tomkruse (8. Apr 2004)

Hi!

Vielleicht hilft Dir ja DAS weiter.

Cu - Tom.


----------

